# Heralds of Khaine - Aspect Warrior RPG



## silverllama (Nov 7, 2011)

I thought it would be a *great* idea to have an RPG that focuses on the Aspect Warriors of Khaine. Players will start out as an Eldar who has finished training as an Aspect Warrior. For those of you who may not remember all the Aspect Warrior here is a list.

Striking Scorpions
Howling Banshees
Shining Spears
Dire Avengers
Swooping Hawks
Warp Spiders
Fire Dragons
Dark Reapers
Shadow Spectres

You will all have stats but I won't tell them to you and when they go up or down Ill only say that _blank_ stat has gone up or done. However at any given time you can ask if you have enough of a stat to do something and ill answer, Probably, Unsure, or Probably Not. This is based on that a person doesnt actually know the limits of their own "stats" so why should the character.

*THE ASPECTS*

Striking Scorpions
Stealthy close combat class

Howling Banshee 
Powerful close combat class

Shining Spears
Jet-bike focused class

Dire Avengers
Short ranged class

Swooping Hawks
Aerial ranged class

Warp Spiders
Teleporting ranged unit

Fire Dragons
Anti-vehicle class

Dark Reapers
Long ranged class

Shadow Spectres
Team based ranged class

For your Aspect Warriors profiles write
-His/her name​-His/her aspect​-His/her gender​-His/her age​-Some background story if you want​
Now that I've maniaclly written down everything I could think of gamer1 you guys should get to work making profiles for you Aspect Warrirors and start you're walk down the Path of the Warrior.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

So is there some sort of story here? And will the players all be of separate aspect squads, and thus be single player characters interacting with whole squads of NPC's (and as such have little if any contact with other players)?

There is quite a bit missing to be perfectly honest. In the character sheet, do you not want players to include the personality and appearance of their characters? What are your rules for this RP? (Like how many sentences per post do you expect from your players, your stance on god modding and so on.) How many players will you be accepting and once you reach the maximum will you close up recruitment for good?


And finally, kind of broad generalizations for some of the aspect temples when you think about it (and wrong in others.) The shining spear, warp spider, howling banshee, and swooping hawk aspects are all fast moving support elements. (Respectively being good at hit and run, flanking, exploiting weakened lines, creating weakened lines.)

Dark reapers are more than just long ranged, they are heavily armoured and meant for dealing with tough targets or light armour.

Striking scorpions are actually the strong close combat warriors, their weapons literally enhancing their physical strength to be above that of most other Eldar.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I dont think the traditional 40k wargame eldar aspects make for a good role playing character classes as they are pretty 2D, you could however expand any of the shrines to include weapons and abilities from other shrines,just because the majority of one aspect show up with the same weapons and armour and skills does not mean that the individual character has to do the same thing.
Though ideally the path of the warrior shouldn't have been completed, if anything it should be the characters goal to start it or have recently started it, as far as i remember if an Eldar has completed the path of a shrine they will be pretty bad ass,dont forget the fluff states that everyone fights on a craft world as guardians, which they will be trained for, aspect shrines produce elite soldiers who actively serve the shrine, if they have completed the whole entire service they will be getting towards exarch level of skill.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

There is a Eldar aspect RP going on, Life on the path. They do well enough, the fact that a Eldar seperates his warrior life for his civil life is actually quite interesting.
And that either aspect of his life does not know of the other, and it is only that if those to lifes start to mix, that the Eldar is in trouble and will be going down the path of the Exarch.

Unfortunately im in enough RP's so will not join this one, but good luck.


----------



## silverllama (Nov 7, 2011)

Alright this is to address all the concerns that you guys brought up:
- Yes, there is a story, all of the Warriors in the game will be from a little known Craftworld called Vasa'Shre. The first "adventure" is going to be on craftworld but otherwise I cannot give away that much until we start.
- Yes, you will all start in seperate squads but will eventually end up together.
- Yes, I do want your character's appearance but not their personality because that will be based on how you interact with NPCs and the other players.
- Once I have four characters I will start the game but there is room for two more once the game has started.
- The generalizations are for the benefit of people who don't know about Eldar fluff
You also said that I hadn't mentioned rules and thats a good point.
1. 5 sentences per post MAX to keep things moving
2. No godmodding
3. Since all Eldar are latent psyker you do things like tell what people are feeling, talk with your minds, and the like. However you are not a Warlock. You cannot shot bolts of energy out of your hands.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

silverllama said:


> - Yes, you will all start in seperate squads but will eventually end up together.


I'm not entirely sure what fluff you have been reading, but I do not know of any where warriors of different aspect temples form into a single group. Each of the aspects are different, they do not have the same style in how they act or interact.

Now before anyone attempts to use the court of the young king as aspects forming into a single unit. Remember that that is a group of exarchs who act as the bodyguard, for the most part, to the exarch who will become the next avatar of Khaine. Other than that, they do not fight in the same squad.



silverllama said:


> - Yes, I do want your character's appearance but not their personality because that will be based on how you interact with NPCs and the other players.


And how are these characters supposed to act when the RP starts if none of them have any personality? It can change in time, but you have to start with something.



silverllama said:


> - Once I have four characters I will start the game but there is room for two more once the game has started.


And that really didn't answer all of my question. Will recruitment remain open in the event of players dropping out and others showing interest?



silverllama said:


> - The generalizations are for the benefit of people who don't know about Eldar fluff


I'm sorry but this is a rather bullshit excuse. This is role playing, and if you don't do some form of searching/researching on the subject itself and/or on the character you are building then you are doing a disservice to both yourself and anyone else playing.

If you aren't an expert in the area, than you need to look stuff up in order to know something, anything, about what your doing and creating.


For a GM to assume his/her potential players won't even do the barest of that...to me that just speaks nothing but ill of what is to come.



silverllama said:


> 1. 5 sentences per post MAX to keep things moving


To be perfectly honest, five is not all that much. In this post alone the first section I typed was five sentences, and that was just the first one of the whole post. And that is to be your maximum? So players are allowed either four sentence action thread posts, or five sentence posts. I'm sorry but how is anything going to get done and if you have spent any amount of time browsing through the other RP's here then how on earth do you expect to get any players?

There is still so much you have left in the dark for this RP; the least being more than just the barest hints of a story. How often do you expect players to post? How often will you be updating? Are you going to bend to everyone's whims? Those things, and more beyond them.


Do keep in mind that I am not posting any of this to tear down or discourage, simply to point out and try to help by being as blunt and honest as I can.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

well i think i might join
name: ho'lorn corearn
aspect: dark reaper
gender: male
age: 6000


----------



## silverllama (Nov 7, 2011)

Darkreever, I want to answer the questions you asked without ruining the story because it is supposed to shellshock the players when the first twist happens. So here it goes.
Yes normally the Aspect Warriors wouldn't work together but the characters are pressed together as a matter of circumstance not willingly
Yes new people will be recruited if others drop out.
It wont really matter how they act at first because they won't be apart that long
Also do not assume that I'm not knowledgeable about the fluff just because I simplify what the Aspects do.
For instance tyranno is a Dark Reaper.
They have stronger armor then most Eldar and have weapons called Reaper Launcher that fire multiple small missiles and embody Khaine as the Destroyer. The Destroyer is believed to be the Nightbringer who corrupted Khaine during the War in Heaven.
Thank you for your advice. It really has been helpful. Admittedly I don't have that much experience with role playing threads. I'm eager to know what you think is a reasonable sentence limit.
I'd also be honored if you make an character for this thread.
And of course thank to Tyranno for being the first to make a character


----------



## silverllama (Nov 7, 2011)

All of the characters are from Craftworld
Biel-Tan
Normally they would be warring with the Orks but a maiden world has been assailed by some unknown force. A small task force was sent to deal with this mysterious enemy, spearheaded by squads of newly trained Aspect Warriors. But unfortunately, they discover that the enemy is more familiar to them and more powerful then any of them could've feared.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

silverllama said:


> I'm eager to know what you think is a reasonable sentence limit.


Depends what your expectations are for yourself. If you, the GM are looking to give low quality work, then the bare minimum might be the thing for you. The more you aim for yourself, the more you can desire from your players. (Because if you are gonna make the effort, then its reasonable to expect your players to do similar.)

I would say go for nothing less than seven or eight full sentences. Thats seven or eight minimum, not maximum.



silverllama said:


> I'd also be honored if you make an character for this thread.


Sadly, I will have to decline your offer. As a personal rule, I do not make non-human characters (with rare exception.)


----------



## Fenavus (Dec 15, 2011)

Name: Fenavus
Aspect: Dire Avenger
Gender: Male
Age: 1912
Background: An Exarch at the young age of 1912, Fenavus has risen up the ranks known for his extraordinary strength of will and commanding charisma. Brought up by adopted parents from the Craftworld Fiery Rebirth, after his glade on the Maiden World Ishaq was razed, Fenavus has grown up a melancholic youth. From a young age, he made a grim vow to exact vengeance on the Orks who were responsible for his parents and his home, the Glade of Ishaq's demise, he joined the Dire Avengers, hell-bent on going professional and permanently a warrior-priest, or Exarch, of the shrine dedicated to avenging the Eldar's Folly, the Fall and the Birth of Slaanesh, these starlit warriors of azure blue, pure defenders of the Way and sworn protectors of the Maiden Worlds, future homes of the Eldar. Fenavus was known for his iron-strength will in the face of indomitable odds, pressing on and imparting his leadership to his fellow warriors when even the grim resolution of Dire Avengers' blood pledge would falter. Thus he was known as Fenavus Ironhand, and soon took the notice of the Patriarchs(the rank above Exarch within a warshrine and the highest levelled warrior in an aspect class) of the Shrine of the Azure Drake aboard the Fiery Rebirth and was promoted to an Exarch, despite his relative inexperience.


----------



## Fenavus (Dec 15, 2011)

If possible, I will like to add a few more Aspect Warrior classes in canon and of my invention .

10. Brightweavers, the Deathly Light of Khaine: mentioned in Inquisitor #12, akin to Dark Reapers wielding Brightlances, 3-5 in a troop.
11. Nightwraiths, the Revenant of Khaine: as above.
12. Charging Bulls, the Steed of Khaine: mentioned in White Dwarf 323, that was released concurrently with the release of the 4th Edition Eldar Codex.
13. Slicing Orbs of Zandros, the Blades of Khaine: as above.
14. Phoenix Guard, the Shield of Asuryan: of my own invention, they are warrior guardians to the Warlocks and Farseers.
15. Pouncing Lions, the Beast of Khaine: of my own invention, they are character and monster slayers.
16. Rainmakers, the Many Bladed Weapon Forms of Khaine: of my own invention, as the title suggests, they mimic the Wailing Doom, Khaine's transmogrifying personal weapon that can take on the form of a sword, axe, spear or halberd.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

You do realize that this thread has been dead for what? a month? There is a reason that the thread was in the bottom of the page, please check the date of the thread before posting. it saves you time and prevents threadomancy.


----------

